# RCMP arrest terror suspect about to board plane in Toronto



## old medic (30 Mar 2011)

RCMP arrest terror suspect about to board plane in Toronto
Colin Freeze
Toronto— Globe and Mail Update 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/rcmp-arrest-terror-suspect-about-to-board-plane-in-toronto/article1962875/



> The RCMP has arrested a terrorism suspect in Toronto, taking a man into custody as he was about to board a plane.
> 
> This is the first arrest in Canada relating to Al-Shabaab, the militant Islamist group in Somalia that is recruiting Westerners for its cause. Several dozen Canadian citizens are already feared to have joined the cause.
> 
> ...



_
Mod note:  This will probably be merged with the "they walk among us" thread when it is no longer a current event.
_


----------



## TTopp (30 Mar 2011)

wow.... all i can say


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Apr 2011)

Just goes to show that will always be out there.


----------



## sean m (4 Apr 2011)

Here is another case with a Somali Candian believed to have ties to Somali Jihadis

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/csis-investigating-u-of-t-student-suspected-of-ties-to-somali-terrorist-group/article1970175/

From the article:

"She is the niece of the head of Somalia's Transitional Federal Government, Mohamed Abdullahi Mohamed, who became prime minister last year after returning to Somalia from Buffalo., N.Y.".

Really bad news that the new leader has family ties to these jihadis


----------

